
Owners want to reuse Detroit's old depot as a train station - rmason
http://www.crainsdetroit.com/article/20170911/news/638681/morouns-vision-for-detroit-depot-trains
======
rmason
I have memories as a kid of that old station, now famously featured to
represent Detroit ruin porn. It was extremely elegant, nicer than most
European train stations that I've visited.

This week they're having the Detroit Homecoming there, inviting folks of note
who grew up in Detroit back.

[http://www.freep.com/story/money/2017/09/13/michigan-
central...](http://www.freep.com/story/money/2017/09/13/michigan-central-
station-crains-detroit-homecoming/661865001/)

Detroit has long needed a mass transit way of getting from the airport to
downtown, maybe this could be a solution.

